# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  مبرووووووووك للصقور

## RED PLANET

*مبروك التأهل للمرحلة القادمة
...........
التعادل السلبي كفل للصقور التحليق
وصدارة المجموعة
                        	*

----------


## المجمر مكاوى

*مبرووووووك من الاعماق والى الامام وبالتوفيق يارب
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*الف مبروووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*الف الف مبروووك
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*[glint] 
بالطول بالعرض سودانا يهز الارض
[/glint]
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مبروووك وعقبال الكاس
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*الف الف مبروك للسودان 0 مع ملاحظة قلة المخزون اللياقي لللاعبين 0نتمني ان يظهر المنتخب بالصور التي تمكنة من التأهل لنصف النهائي0  ثم الكاس
                        	*

----------

